
Homebrew 1.7.0 - robin_reala
https://brew.sh/2018/07/15/homebrew-1.7.0/
======
some_account
Damn this page loads fast.

I thought it was amp but it's just clean, minimalist design. Very nice.

~~~
Crontab
It is incredible, and sad, how much bloat is in the common webpage these days.

